# Good Deal or Bad Deal



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Do you guys think this is a good deal or keep looking for a different muzzleloader.

http://sirmailorder.com/show_prod.php?p ... 9dfac0ad78


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The Omega is a execeptional muzzle loader but the price seems a little steep to me. I bough one a few months ago with a stainless fluted barrel and laminated stock for $485.00. Which if you conside the redi-pak being woth around $50.00 you are really only giving $300.00 for the rifle.


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

I just purchased from SIR last month. They are great to deal with which is why I went out of province to buy. Anyway I looked at this muzzleloader and after some searching and comparison I went with the Traditions Tracker 209 with a Bushnell 4X scope for a lot less money. I will be muzzleloading for the first time this year so went entry level and one that I can pass down to my son in a few years.

:beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I've never heard anything bad about the Omega, but there are a lot of choices out there for a lot less money. I broke down and bought a CVA inline, but my favorite muzzleloader is a 50 cal Flintlock by Traditions. I put fiber-optic sights on it and a sling. It weighs about 6 1/2 pounds. I can carry it all day and forget it's there. My ranges are limited and weather can play havoc, but I am hunting in the primitive season. I expect some disadvantaqes. If I don't want the disadvantages, I might take a double barrel 12 guage Pedersoli percussion (also weighs less than 7 pounds) or an old H&R Topper in 58 cal (who says inline is new). The double barrel is the gun I used to take my first deer. I still don't know exactly why I bought the CVA. I have shot it, but haven't taken it hunting. I usually take the 58. It doesn't kick like you would think and when it hits, slam.


----------

